# Discus



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a pic of my blue turquoise discus


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, those are beautiful


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Love the colors :humble:


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

WOW, those are some beautiful fish.


----------

